# 2nd Chance GTI Update



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

I know it's been a little while since I've posted an update on the project. There will be a new installment in the series very soon. For now though, check out these pictures from the body shop. If you want to see all of the body shop progress, go to http://www.neatstreetautobody.com , click on "Check Your Vehicle", then scroll down to car #8849.
















It's supposed to be painted today or tomorrow. Should have it back shortly after the holiday weekend.
Enjoy,
Bryan



_Modified by Bryan J at 1:13 PM 11-25-2003_


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI Update (Bryan J)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI Update (Supercharged VR6)*

I went with Bryan to look at the car yesterday. It just looks beautiful. Here are some pics from the shop:
























Makes me want to restore our A2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI Update (chois)*

Very nice! I am jealous!


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI Update (GLI_driver_found)*

Awesome...Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simplyredvw (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: 2nd Chance GTI Update (A2brb)*

2nd chance is looking pretty good. I wouldn't mind finding someone in this area that did quality bodywork like that place. I saw some Bentleys and a Ferrari on their website. Can't wait for the finished product.


----------

